# foxwellnt510 elite



## x3j (11 mo ago)

Do you really need to register this thing or can you use right out of the box?


----------



## mattmar1 (Dec 20, 2014)

yes it needs to be registered with foxwell. its a 5 minute process online, then youre good to go


----------



## x3j (11 mo ago)

I thought that only pertained to if you want updates on your little machine. I used it yesterday and corrected several errors in the automobile and the thing runs like butter now. It
's just an awesome thing so well thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

If you get the Foxwell scanner w/o a specific vehicle type pre-installed, you'll need to register it so they can enable the right vehicle software, else it should work right out of the box (e.g. you purchased it with BMW already enabled).

Their Foxwell APP will be required, along with registration, to get future firmware updated for your scanner.

As an FYI, the NT510 and NT510 Elite have been updated with their newer version, the NT530....there were some functions that did not work using the NT510, that now work with the NT530...I was told certain functions in the NT510 required a hardware change to make it work, which is what the NT530 is...the same software, but newer hardware.


----------



## x3j (11 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------

